# Im looking for a rare lp of gesualdo



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This would be my holy grail,i want the robert craft version of 1958 , the first Gesualdo recording available, the one that impress Stravinsky so mutch, whit liner note of aldeous auxler, this lp
most be so awesome.

But the only problem is , since it's classical and it's all chance are i wont be able to get a copy a use copy and i can't forget a mint copy.

Who here on talk classical has this lp and can comment on the recording, is it that fabuleous even the cover is classy imean wow what an lp this has to be.

Chance are if a copy exist somewhere it's one expensive has hell and hard to find, i try discogs no result.Any idea how can i lisen to this lp, anyone had it rip on a cd-r i know it's not like having this tasty vynil but i would still be happy, seem like one of the best Gesualdo recording according to musicologist and classical fan.

Here what anger me, it could be sold by some dummy in a garage sell for peanuts but thus my chance of finding sutch a record of sutch an amplitude is next to zero.But im a Gesualdo fan boy i need it, it would be my most precious gem in my collection, since im one of his fanboy.

Have a nice day and can someone post some Gesualdo orchestrated by rober craft.

P.s is you can get me a cd-r copy or this lp contact me trought private message, thanks

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it not part of this cd:?










http://www.amazon.com/Gesualdo-Madrigals-Galliards-Canzonettas-Psalms/dp/B0000062DU

one Amazon reviewer says this:

"I beg to differ with the music fan from Indiana. First, let's start with the recording itself. The greater part of this recording was first issued in 1959 and was a trail-blazing effort by conductor Robert Craft to familiarize the listening public with Gesualdo's music. The historical nature of these performances more than justifies their reissue and Sony is to be congratulated, especially for the budget pricing. I did not hear anything "shrill" in the recording. The comments about chalkboards are nowhere to be found on the recording which I listened to, even with headphones and the volume level set high. Considering the fact that we are dealing with early-stereo recordings, this is a commendable engineering job. Now, back to the music. Craft was a student of and collaborator with Igor Stravinsky. Stravinsky's orchestration of Gesualdo's work encouraged Craft's interest. As Einstein noted in his classic "A Short History of Music," Gesualdo pushed chromaticism "to extremes of daring." When the music fan from Indiana complains that the "voices are frequently out of tune," he unjustifiably criticizes the performers who are singing Gesualdo's music as written. Granted, Craft's association with Stravinsky, who had by this time adopted Schoenberg's twelve-tone system, may have lead to an emphasis on the more dissonant aspect of Gesualdo's compositions. But this is the nature of artistic interpretation. I will agree that today there are many more recordings of Gesualdo's music and we a fortunate for this relative wealth. Nevertheless, this remains a fine, introductory survey of Gesualdo's music. My only complaint is that the liner notes do not contain the lyrics or their translations. The words add a great deal to the music's meaning. "

Used copies start at $1.94


----------

